# Wondering if you guys have any pics of ......



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been reading some of your posts lately and my curiousity is up now. After hearing of how some of you guys often see Alligators while floundering, I'm wondering if anyone might have taken any pics of them while they were out at night. I can just imagine them being in all the grassy areas along the shores. Plus, with the way most of you run halogens, it would be prety neat just to see the pics of them if possible. Thanks guys! Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't have my camera in handwhen we saw them this weekend but my buddy did. 

By the time he got his point and shoot ready, the gator had submerged but I think the picture did come out. I'll see if he will email it to me. Not much to see except a 8' gator sitting on the bottom in 4-5 feet of water.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds good to my wife and me! We are just a little curious as to how they look at night so when we are up and running again, we will be able to spot them before they give one of us a heart attack! LOL! We would love to see the picture of it! I'll have ours with us every time and if we see one, I'll definitely snap a pic too! That sounds pretty creepy to us! They don't bother your boat when in that shallow of water and being that close?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Their eyes Glow Red.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

A month or 2 back we ran up on a couple. One was about 4 feet and the other about 6. I didn't have a camera handy but my buddies better half did and if I remember correctly she got some pretty good close ups when I pinched them between the bank and the boat and they headed for higher ground.I expect he will chime in with some pics when he sees this.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

2 weeks ago we were gigging the left shoreline of a creek and I caught a glipse of something to the right. It was the tail of a gator laying on the bottom in 8 feet of water in a saltwater creek. I reached down and touched him with the gig and he slowly swam away.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are a few pics of one I scooped up in a big landing net a couple weeks ago near Morgan City Louisiana. Their eyes do glow red and there are about a24 millionof them down here. Still, as evidenced by the pictures, in algae and underbrush near the water's edge, their camouflage is impressive.

Before any psuedo game wardens jump my case, I am aware its probably illegal to harass alligators, but what else am I supposed to do at night in this fish less, salt less waste land? I released this little guy after I took a few pictures.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

yeah, could some of you take pics of the shoreline so i can see where your gig, eerrr,...i mean so i could see some gator picsoke


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

The red eyes are gonna be a shocker when my wife sees them staring at her underwater! We are still using 12v underwater lights and if I happen to see a Flounder, its because I'm almost looking straight down from the Bow of our boat. I was kinda wondering how they were at night and if they feed at night or just protect their nest. Thanks a lot for the info guys! At least I know now what to keep an eye peeled for. We have a female that is every inch of 13' and she hangs out right at the mouth of one of the rivers over here. I have stayed away from that area because I know she's there and didn't want any confrontation on the water when its dark all around. Can't wait to see a pic of one that is underwater and in some light. Do they follow the lights like the orange eyes of a Ray do?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Here are the pics Five Prongs mentioned, they're not great but since he put me on the spot...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, my wife will have a fit! Thanks for the pics man. We see so many on the banks during the daytime, and I know we are bound to see one sooner or later. Just a matter of time. Hopefully, they don't go after the Flounder when they are on the gigs! LOL! Hope you guys have great luck on your next trip!


----------

